# Temp Layout



## microbuss (Mar 13, 2015)

I did this today just to test out my trains 
Including the Varney Aerotrain 































Do we like this?


----------



## vwrabbit (Oct 14, 2014)

Love that Aerotrain, Micro! We all need a layout to play and test stuff on. 

Tim aka wildecoupe


----------

